# THE SINN ULTIMATE U (47mm U series)



## decksurgeon

*THE ULTIMATE SINN!​*
*World's First Premieres in Singapore!*

















​
*The Sinn signature U series like you've never seen before. Bigger, bolder, un-missable* - The Hour Glass is honored to present the world premiere of the largest ever watch made by Sinn, created exclusively for The Hour Glass. Aptly named the "Ultimate U", its grander size is encased in an imposing un-missable 47mm case, crafted from the same German U-boat submarine steel from which it derives its name. Following hot on the heels of two prior limited-editions for The Hour Glass - the "U Black" and the "Tempus U1", the U Series legacy continues with the "Ultimate U". Limited to only 200 pieces in total worldwide production.

















​
*A Wartime Odyssey*
The limited-edition "Ultimate U" is shrouded with a rich and intriguing history. The first German U-1 submarine was launched and commissioned into the Imperial Navy during World War I. A couple of decades later during World War II witnessed the introduction of the Monsun U-boats, a type IXD2 U-boat that were larger and more arresting than their predecssors. At more than 500 tons heavier and almost 10 meters longer than the other U-boats, these long range Monsun U-boats operated very successfully in the Indian Ocean and South African waters during World War II.

















*Singapore's pivotal role in U-Boat history *
A little known fact is Singapore's role in the developmental history of the much feared German U-boats. One of the most decorated Monsun U-boats, the U-181, operated from Singapore as its key base and fought and ended its last days on the island of Singapore during World War II.

_*The "Ultimate U", with its large casing diameter of 47mm, is a befitting creation, inspired by the original Monsun U-boat's imposing size.*_








*The 'U Series' Legacy Continues*
The background and exceptionally sturdy case of the German submarine steel, unparalleled in its remarkable resistance to seawater and anti-magnetic quality, sets the inspiration and creation of the U Series. Exclusively for Sinn, the steel supplier of Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft and Nordseewerke Emden GmbH shipyards are supplying the watchmaker with smaller amounts of exactly the same steel of which the world's most modern non-nuclear submarines are made - the new submarine class 212 of the German Navy. A technical marvel of unparalleled reliability, it can be tegimented especially well. The rotating bezel's minute scale for dive time reading is milled directly into the steel to assure safety, illegibility and accuracy. Tested by Germanischer Lloyd, the global authority in pressure testing of submarines, the Sinn U Series is the ultimate indispensable equipment for professionals and sports divers.

















With key distinction in its new oversized case, with a larger crown, the "Ultimate U" has a special dial embossed with the outline of a submarine. Its date marker on the dial presents the 30th day in each month in white, as a distinction to The Hour Glass' 30th anniversary this year. Its caseback is engraved with "The Hour Glass Limited 200". Each watch is also accompanied by a certificate that is personally signed-off by Mr Lothar Schmidt, CEO of Sinn.

The Sinn "Ultimate U" is exclusively available at The Hour Glass and retails at S$7,300.

*The Date Dial features a white colored numerical "30"*


























*Clasp is of Superb quality as expected (complete with diver's extension)*

















=======================================







Note: Crown is pulled out in the above picture

*Technical Information on Model Ultimate U​ *

The Hour Glass Limited-Edition 200 pieces

*Movement: *
•Mechanical movement (ETA 2892-A2) with self-winding mechanism
•21 jewels and 28,800 semi-oscillations per hour
•Anti-magnetic according to DIN 8309
•Shock resistance according to DIN 8308

*Functions:*
•Hours, minutes, sweep seconds with stop-seconds
•Date at 3 o'clock
•Hardened diver's rotating bezel with luminous triangle
•Inactive luminous hands and indices
•Date in dial aperture

*Case:*
•Backcase engraved with "The Hour Glass Limited 200"
•Bezel with minute division snapping at different intervals
•According to technical demands of diver's norm DIN 8306
•Submarine steel with TEGIMENT technology, pearl-polished, seawater resistant
•Unremovable diver's rotating bezel hardened to 1,500 HV
•Screw-down crown
•Sapphire crystal, anti-reflective on inside
•Water resistant according to DIN 8310
•Pressure resistant up to 100 bar ( = 1,000m water depth)
•Safe below atmospheric pressure

*Measurements:* 
•47 mm with a bigger crown
•Height at mid-watch: 14.3 mm
•Lug width: 22 mm
•Width of watch band: 24 mm

*Dial:*
•Special dial embossed with the outline of a submarine
•Black markers inlaid with grey long-luminous special paint
•Red date display at 3 o'clock, white date display on 30th of each month

*Hands:*
•White and red hands inlaid with long-luminous special paint

*Strap* 
•Silicone rubber strap 
•additional Waterproof Leather strap is included

Guarantee: 2 years










=======================================








*ABOUT THE SINN U SERIES*
For those who appreciate technological superiority in sporting watches, Sinn's U Series is the answer to extreme sports' rigorous and demanding environments. Made with special submarine steel that is not only virtually indestructible and exceptionally resistant to seawater, it also possesses the highest amount of anti-magnetic quality. Sinn U watches boast not only of innovation in case materials but are packed with a plethora of technological advances, for the sole purpose of making the U watch ever more functional and suitable for the demanding rigors of continuous use in deep underwater, ideal for professional divers who require such lasting functionality and pressure resistance.

The Sinn U series consisting of U1, U2, U1000 and Ux continue to be the ultimate indispensable time-telling equipment for professionals and sports enthusiasts alike.

*ABOUT THE HOUR GLASS LTD *
Established in 1979, The Hour Glass Limited has over the years emerged as Asia's leading specialist luxury watch retailer. The Hour Glass prides itself for its astute retail marketing and merchandising capabilities - identifying and investing in the right mix of brands and products. The Hour Glass is also Asia Pacific's most geographically diverse specialist luxury watch retailer representing over 50 brands across 28 boutiques in 9 cities throughout the region.

More importantly, The Hour Glass is the watch world's leading cultural retail enterprise, having pioneered the development and promotion of contemporary horological culture in this region. Through the launch of TEMPUS - The Great Watchscapade in 2004 and TEMPUS - The Temple of Time in 2007, The Hour Glass has succeeded in enhancing watch consciousness in Asia, as well as raising the level of understanding and appreciation of specialist timepieces.

The Hour Glass was named one of Singapore's premier brands by International Enterprise Singapore at the Singapore Brand Awards in 2002. In 2006, The Hour Glass won the "Most Transparent Company Award" for Mainboard Small CAPS at the Securities Investors' Associations Investors' Choice Award, a prestigious award endorsed by the Singapore Stock Exchange, Standard & Poor's, PricewaterhouseCoopers, the Business Times and the Asian Corporate Governance Association. In 2007, The Hour Glass was awarded the Brand Laureate for brand excellence in the fine timepiece category by the distinguished Asia Pacific Brands Foundation as well as being recognised by Wallpaper magazine as Asia's premier watch retailer.


----------



## dukerules

Wow, some are going to love this. Is it just me, or does that submarine image on the dial look photoshopped?


----------



## craniotes

Hmmmm...

I hate to say it, but the regular production series U1 appeals to me more than this needlessly large behemoth. For starters, I prefer the "Lego" hands; the hands on the Ultimate look cheap to my eyes. Also, where's the AR coating on the crystal? Even though it's prone to smudging, the double-sided AR is a signature look for this piece. And then, there's the whole "small movement in a large case" issue -- look at how far in the date wheel is set in the dial relative to the rehaut. And I'm not even going t get into the political ramifications of venerating an Axis machine that killed thousands.

Gimmie a U1 Black, White, or original and I'm a happy camper. 

Regards,
Adam


----------



## kiwidj

Wow, that's a big beaut! Thanks for sharing the background and nice pics. :-!


----------



## MrOmega

craniotes said:


> And I'm not even going t get into the political ramifications of venerating an Axis machine that killed thousands.
> 
> Gimmie a U1 Black, White, or original and I'm a happy camper.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


No doubt that the exploits by the WWII Germans were criminal in nature, but their military ingenuity is unparalleled.

The context of this issue here is that we're giving them due credit for their technological and industrial prowess.


----------



## Tristan17

mromega said:


> no doubt that the exploits by the wwii germans were criminal in nature, but their military ingenuity is unparalleled.
> 
> The context of this issue here is that we're giving them due credit for their technological and industrial prowess.


+1 ;-)


----------



## polishammer

Here is one together with U1 
(photos from horological meandering (SJX))

I'm not sure about that watch, and the price tag :roll:


----------



## dirtvictim

Wow that is big. While I am not a fan of heavy watches I do like the look.I would have this dial in the smaller size case for sure. I like that they are using the 2892-a2The minimalist dial markings is great I hate cluttered dials.


----------



## yewbee40

I always thought Sinn to be a value for money watch brand for the everyday people and when I saw that the new Ultimate U(very nice!) was retailing at S$7300  a pop, this is another example of Sinn trying to outprice themselves, with the U1000 as the other example.

Even with the complimentary 20% discount by THG the Ultimate U will still cost S$5840.
Compare it to the Ublack, is the extra S$2500 you pay justified by the 2892 over the 2824 and the extra 3mm increase in diameter :-s?

Then again this is a limited edition watch, guess it is not for the everday people.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Chauncy7

I like it but not enough for that $$$$. I'd just buy another U1000 before this.


----------



## MrOmega

THG gives 30% discounts for Sinns.
After discount, it'll be $5,110 sgd after $7,300

For U1, its about $2,380 sgd

the issue is, we're paying more than $2,700 to upgrade the watch by 3mm of submarine steel and to get a 2892 movement..

U Black, we should take the market price to be around $3,500


----------



## scm64

It's a joke and unworthy of carrying the U1 model name. Sorry, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Janne

No AR?
No Copper Sulfate capsule?

Was that the huge transport submarine they did at the end of the war?
I need to start googling when I get home.

Just to be a tiny bit historical/political, IMO, ALL submariners were heroes, very, very brave men! On all sides of the conflicts (WW1 and WW2)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Now that's what I call an unveiling! Thanks so much for bringing awareness to this special edition U series watch. Very much appreciated.

In my humble opinion, this is a very, very expensive watch, but I think that Sinn isn't worried about this very high price tag they set. I'm sure, as they probably are, it will sell out as out of the thousands of online serious watch enthusiasts who will eventually view this, there will be at least 200 serious players with big pockets who would be willing to shell out the bucks for this nice looking and formidable limited edition. All they have to sell is 200 and this whole Ultimate U campaign will be a 100% success.

I have to say this though, as the owner of a well loved, battle tested U2, in my mind, there isn't any watch out there that I would be interested in, regardless of price.

all the best,
tim


----------



## TZAG

Even if I don't like the goal of this project, I believe it will be accomplished successfully :roll:


----------



## Steve356

MrOmega said:


> No doubt that the exploits by the WWII Germans were criminal in nature, but their military ingenuity is unparalleled.
> 
> The context of this issue here is that we're giving them due credit for their technological and industrial prowess.


I think there's a reason it's being released as a limited edition in Asia and not Europe.


----------



## luk-cha

just as i am waiting for my standard U1 this comes along, not sure it tempts me enough but it is certainly big!


----------



## Janne

I think it is closer to the truth that Asia (Singapore and Japan in particular) are uch large markets for Sinn.
Unfortunately for the rest of us.

We do not drink less Champagne due to Napoleon's extensive "touristing" in Europe, do we?
No, just let's forget such ideas!

I am frankly speaking surprised that this watch is so low in Sinn tech. It seems to be all about style and nothing about tech.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*I agree Janne*

My sentiments exactly Janne.

For this price, one would expect the Ultimate U to have the ultimate tech. At least the de-humidifying tech, and a steel bracelet!

It's nice looking and it'll sell, even at this price.:roll:

It's probably just me but 47mm is really large, 44 seems right! And it's what, 14.3mm high too, now this thing, especially on ss bracelet, is going to be very heavy... remember, sub steel.


----------



## Steve356

Janne said:


> We do not drink less Champagne due to Napoleon's extensive "touristing" in Europe, do we?
> No, just let's forget such ideas!


Well, most people today would not put Napoleon in the same category as Germany's leader in WW2. Maybe it's just the passing of time. I am sure people felt differently about the French in 1850s.


----------



## ike07

MrOmega said:


> THG gives 30% discounts for Sinns.
> After discount, it'll be $5,110 sgd after $7,300
> 
> For U1, its about $2,380 sgd
> 
> the issue is, we're paying more than $2,700 to upgrade the watch by 3mm of submarine steel and to get a 2892 movement..
> 
> U Black, we should take the market price to be around $3,500


what is THG ??


----------



## Steve356

ike07 said:


> what is THG ??


I assume it's the local Singapore store that sells Sinns. Hour Glass?


----------



## Eric L.

It is nice to see Sinn coming out with a new dive watch, but as I read the sales pitch up above, I couldn't help but to wonder what the significance of this watch being associated with a line of German subs towards the end of WW2 is - I mean, why not just tell it as it is - Sinn uses a high grade of steel suitable for the naval industry. That's modern commercial steel, which has no relation to submarines from 65 years ago. Drawing that connection felt strained and artificial. That said, how about also telling us some technical specifications that dive watch collectors care about, like the actual antimagnetic rating, the type of lume used, whether a special lume is used on the second hand which is red (and I've never seen red SL that color), whether it ships with a bracelet, etc... 

The name "Ultimate U" seems to have been wasted here - the U2 has twice the depth rating!

I am a big fan of the Sinn U-series and really love my U1, but reading this ad really felt like more hype than substance. Just my opinion.


----------



## OddE

craniotes said:


> I hate to say it, but the regular production series U1 appeals to me more than this needlessly large behemoth.


+1.

I really like the indices at 6 and 12, though I suspect that they wouldn't look as good on a smaller (Say, U1) dial.

Other than that, the watch (In my highly subjective opinion) is too big and has limited availability as its main selling point, rather than unique technology (which is what I'd expect in a watch which would set me back USD3700 (At today's rates, after deducting the reported 30% discount)).


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Looking at this piece a bit more, I do really like the dial and hands, nice and clean looking. Too bad that Sinn didn't look at several different dials and hands and offer up three or four different models of U1. These hands and dials are a minor, insignificant expense to produce but just think of the converts who would purchase a U1, those who were put off by the lego hands and dial. They really have an excellent vehicle in the U1 and I feel that it's potential has not been fully explored. Keeping a more reasonable price would guarantee a significant increase in sales but then again would compound any issues related to production, ie: an increased bottleneck. As for the size here, I recognize a price had to be paid for retooling but I would think that this initial burden for Sinn would be best realized with a bigger run and a more reasonable price. There are many out there who think bigger is better.

For me, two big things about this. Way too big and probably heavy and the price is way out of proportion to what you get. This is Rolex deep sea range price here.

Mr. Schmidt, if you wish to send me one for "winter testing", I would gladly take on the endeavor. b-)

cheers,
tim


----------



## vicbastige

Nice looking, but as stated before, why the price?

Only slightly off topic, but while researching the monsun boats, I stumbled on this:

http://www.uboat.net/index.html

You can research almost anything including patrol routes, ships sunk, commanding officers etc. Very cool.


----------



## Tristan17

ike07 said:


> what is THG ??


*T*he *H*our *G*lass


----------



## Janne

vicbastige said:


> Nice looking, but as stated before, why the price?
> 
> Only slightly off topic, but while researching the monsun boats, I stumbled on this:
> 
> http://www.uboat.net/index.html
> 
> You can research almost anything including patrol routes, ships sunk, commanding officers etc. Very cool.


I also found that one this morning.
What I find amazing is the length of the Patrols. To spend all that time under those conditions, and still be able to think straight....


----------



## vicbastige

Janne said:


> I also found that one this morning.
> What I find amazing is the length of the Patrols. To spend all that time under those conditions, and still be able to think straight....


Surprising facts to me were how many of them were actually sunk, and in many if not most cases by aircraft. Also, in most cases all hands were lost. Fascinating site that I can see myself spending some time on.


----------



## tyau

vicbastige said:


> Nice looking, but as stated before, why the price?
> 
> Only slightly off topic, but while researching the monsun boats, I stumbled on this:
> 
> http://www.uboat.net/index.html
> 
> You can research almost anything including patrol routes, ships sunk, commanding officers etc. Very cool.


I went to the Science and Technology Museum in Chicago during a recent trip, they have one of the two u-Boat still above water on display. You need to purchase extra ticket to get a guided tour to go inside.

But I was shock to see the scale of the actual u-Boat on display inside a museum. They have a nice exhibit about how to capture this u-Boat and get bring it over without the German knowing. They uncovered a lot of "secrete" intelligence including those encrypting/decrypting machines.

http://www.msichicago.org/whats-here/tours/u-505-bts/

I am sure you can find more info. about this u-Boat and the museum.

It was a nice surprise as my wife and I were not planned to visit this museum since it is a little bit further away from the city. But there are public transit that brings your right to the front entrance.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

According to a lot of the old timers here, captured German submariners were interned at a local prisoner of war camp and after the war, many chose to stay here and brought their families over. A fellow named Schultz who owned the little camp we used to pitch a tent at in 68,69 era was one of them and he was the nicest guy! Was great friends with my dad who was a Canadian soldier. Often thought that Schultz was out there somewhere and my dad was on a troop carrier heading to England. Makes ya think.

I really liked Mr. Schultz, was an interesting guy and very articulate, great coin collection too, oooh, he also was into watches, railroad watches.


----------



## abrizz

Okay so the case is fine. Its the same as before but bigger.
But the dial and hands? They are just wrong. The numbers are so out of place in my opinion.
The hands just seem disproportionate to the rest.


----------



## p3l3r

the watch it self it looks okay.
maybe the u1 should be build in 47mm case at the first place.
but the price is extra ordinary.....
sinn is moving to diffrent kind of market class....

its a no go for me...
u1000 is a better option 


maybe sinn should bring back the ezm1, ezm2, ezm3 ( renew) legacy.
or bring the ultimate u serris as u3 (3000m + bunch of other technology)


----------



## Timothy Patrick

The larger case and obligatory larger weight demonstrated here is going to make this a non-tool watch for active people. The size and weight will work against you if you are using your arms lots and swinging them around. The U2 with ss bracelet is heavy but it's tolerable and manageable. For activities like paddling a canoe (the U2 has over 400km in a canoe) you don't need more weight on the arm, same for cutting, stacking wood and other stuff.

But for this price, I might be forgiven if I thought that it will be delicately used by whoever buys this. No problem for a limited edition though, that's what they are for.

But to redesign the U's to have a larger body and heaven forbid go to a 3000m, well, that would make the watch weigh and wear like an anchor and it's no longer an active person's watch, which is what Sinn is all about! 

I personally would like Sinn to remain concentrated on providing overbuilt watches for people to wear in extreme environmental and climactic conditions and not become a large chunk of jewellry, unsuited to field work due to size and weight. That would make it like the Hummer. See lots, all clean and neat uptown but nothing anywhere near the rough and muddy bush trails where I take my FJ Cruiser.


----------



## tyau

Tim got his boots back said:


> . . .
> But for this price, I might be forgiven if I thought that it will be delicately used by whoever buys this. No problem for a limited edition though, that's what they are for.
> 
> But to redesign the U's to have a larger body and heaven forbid go to a 3000m, well, that would make the watch weigh and wear like an anchor and it's no longer an active person's watch, which is what Sinn is all about!


For this amount of money, you might only wear it once a year to the Watch gathering and then back to your safety deposit box at the bank.

"go to a 3000m, well, that would make the watch weigh and wear like an anchor"

Yes Tim, it will bring the whoever is wearing this beast down to 3000M when diving. :-!

Sorry, can't help. :-d

Tommy


----------



## Janne

tyau said:


> But I was shock to see the scale of the actual u-Boat on display inside a museum. They have a nice exhibit about how to capture this u-Boat and get bring it over without the German knowing. They uncovered a lot of "secrete" intelligence including those encrypting/decrypting machines.


To tell the truth, capturing the Enigma decoding machine was not important when they captured the U 505 in 1944, far from it.
The Poles gave the first moden military Enigma to UK just after the war started.
Earlier (civilian) versions of Enigma were freely comercially available for decades before WW2.
Due to the encryptation method, it still took an amazing number of cryptologists and the first computer in the world to successfully decode the messages.
All done at the Bletchley Park estate, UK, now a museum.

But the sub, a tight squeeze, is it not?
It should be said that people were slightly smaller then than now, but still!

Back to the "Ultimate". The price you have talked about, is that US$?

And have you noticed that the minute markers on the bezel are "bare"? No black infill?


----------



## Andy S.

....interesting.....i guess this variation of U 'LE' is set apart from all the rest by the newly designed larger case....i suspect we will see this case silhouette trickle down into the non-LE U offerings eventually?....:think:


----------



## Janne

The silhuette looks the same as the other U's? They have different thickness, but the overall silhuette is the same.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Is the crown bigger too? Looks like it is, probably to maintain the proportioning.


----------



## stetre76

i don't like the way Sinn is going....

in my eyes Sinn is going from a niche market watch maker to a "wanna-be" big player. 

when I first stumbled over Sinn I was fascinated by by the tech specs and add-ons like the AR filling, the Sulphur capsules, the Diapal movements and so on, and by their price policy.
Offering excellent watches for a great price.

the last one to two years Sinn came up with a couple of Limited Editions for companies, restaurants, football (soccer) clubs and with LEs for some of their distributors like THG

hand in hand with this came a steady increase of prices, and by now Sinn is not much different to any other watch company, when comparing what you get for what you pay.


This "Ultimate U" looks just horrible to me - 47mm who's going to wear sth like this?
of course, a lot of people will, but then I could also strap a tuna-can on my wrist.
the u-boat logo looks like a gone-wrong Photoshop work and the obviously missing technical gimmicks (sulphur capsules, AR coating,...) are a simple no-go.

and talking about the price....well that's where Sinn is heading to, if we like it or not.


----------



## OddE

Janne said:


> Back to the "Ultimate". The price you have talked about, is that US$?


-The MSRP ($7300, IIRC) was Singapore dollars, and then it was said that The Hour Glass offered 30% off Sinn as a matter of course.

That lands the price around SGD5100, which in turn equals USD3700.

For that amount of money, I'd rather pick up (Say) a H4 or maybe a 144 AND a U1...


----------



## OddE

Janne said:


> To tell the truth, capturing the Enigma decoding machine was not important when they captured the U 505 in 1944, far from it.
> The Poles gave the first moden military Enigma to UK just after the war started.


-Matter of fact, this was what made the Enigma unique in cryptography (at the time) - it had been a design principle for the guy who developed it that 'It is assumed that the enemy has at his disposal the machine' (Or something to that effect.)

The secrecy of messages encrypted with the Enigma relied on the key (That is, a combination of letters, not a physical key) not the hardware itself.

Several excellent books have been written on how figuring the Enigma out came about; I'd recommend for instance Simon Singh's 'The Code Book' for a cryptographic history in general (Including a great chapter on the Enigma, giving the Polish mathematicians due credit) For a more hardcore history of cryptanalysis, David Kahn's 'The Codebreakers' can't be beat!

The same Kahn's 'Seizing the Enigma' is a terrific read on the effort the Allies put into reading Enigma messages. It reads almost like a thriller, and is blessedly devoid of mathematics, for those not into that kind of stuff. Highly recommended!


----------



## Andy S.

oops...delete


----------



## Andy S.

........a 'larger' silhouette qualifies as different.



Janne said:


> The silhuette looks the same as the other U's? They have different thickness, but the overall silhuette is the same.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I agree to what you said Andreas, you had your U2 before me by a couple of months and I felt the same way as you when I seen the specs for the new U series. In 2005, I paid, I think, $2500 for my U2. 

Considering the tech in this watch and everything that it is, and looking around and seeing $3000 watches with famous names and nothing more than 316l stainless case, an upgrade ETA movement, nitril gaskets and a sapphire crystal, all packaged up nice and pretty like, I thought it was an absolute bargain.


----------



## TZAG

stetre76 said:


> This "Ultimate U" looks just horrible to me - 47mm who's going to wear sth like this?


Why so? Have you checked Italo Fontana U-Boat watches?? Some are 50mm in size! Big-size watches are very in fashion these days.


----------



## Janne

Andy S. said:


> ........a 'larger' silhouette qualifies as different.


Sematics, eh?
OK then, the Profile is the same.
OK?


----------



## mylofitz

Firstly the dial is too reminiscent of Mondaine with the rectangular block hands. Also I appreciate the submarine steel but the image of the U boat looks to hark back to WWII and is ugly. My only criticism of the U1 was the lume which doesn't appear to have been addressed. Rather disappointing for the price tag.


----------



## Janne

They should have used an image of the modern submarine, type 212, applied in lume.
It would fit with this watch.


----------



## tyau

Thanks Janne and OddE for more info. on the Enigma machine. I walked thought the text part of the U-Boat exhibit and straight to line up for the inside tour.



Janne said:


> But the sub, a tight squeeze, is it not?
> It should be said that people were slightly smaller then than now, but still!


Hi Janne, no pictures are allowed inside so nothing to show you. But according to the tour guide, the "living" condition inside the U-Boat is very horrible. If I remember correctly, there were even sleeping quarter insides the torpedo launching tube area in the front of the U-Boat. Not much head room everywhere and the beds looks pretty short. All the U-Boat-man share beds and blankets. It's a disease outbreak heaven.

I am 100% sure it would smell very bad when it was in operation.

Tommy


----------



## Janne

I think you should see a movie called "Das Boot" (The U-boat?), a German movie made about 25 years ago. It was also made into a TV series, IMO better than the movie.
One of the best and most authentic War movies ever made (again, IMO).

And yes, you can see a Navy Enigma in several scenes.


----------



## OddE

Janne said:


> I think you should see a movie called "Das Boot" (The U-boat?), a German movie made about 25 years ago. It was also made into a TV series, IMO better than the movie.
> One of the best and most authentic War movies ever made (again, IMO).


-Agreed; Das Boot is _the_ war movie in my book - in particular because it goes to great lengths to show that those who end up fighting the war are normal people like you and me - even if they happened to fight for 'the bad guys'.

Also, the filming gives a very good impression of the claustrophobic conditions aboard a submarine.

It has been issued in several different versions since its original release; my favourite is a director's cut lasting some three and a half hours. It provides way more detail than the original, theatrical release - which I agree 100% with Janne that simply wasn't any good compared to the TV series.

Believe it or not, I think Das Boot was the war movie doing best at the box office in the US until Saving Private Ryan came about. That's pretty impressive, given that the dialogue is in German (I assume they didn't dub it into English)


----------



## Janne

It should be mentioned that the German Navy did NOT use or endorse the salute where the right arm is raised skywards.
I believe the high command were not 100% fond of The Leader.
And, most Navy officers were true professional soldiers with long training.

That s the reason why I was so negative to those connections and ideas mentioned earlier in the thread.
Sorry about that.

And I forgot to mention, that in the movie, before or after, they mention the percentage that never returned. I do not remember the %, but it was staggering.


----------



## OddE

Janne said:


> And I forgot to mention, that in the movie, before or after, they mention the percentage that never returned. I do not remember the %, but it was staggering.


-I think it was somewhere in the vicinity of 75-80%.


----------



## Zidane

I'll stick with the regular U1...which I have incoming.


----------



## Janne

OddE said:


> -I think it was somewhere in the vicinity of 75-80%.


Something horrific like that. Those boys had incredible morale.
I think there is one still lying very close to the surface in a fjord in central Norway. I remember seeing it in the mid 70 when we went up to Nordkapp.
(before all those tunnels and bridges!)


----------



## exxondus

this is sad. if Sinn continues to milk the U1 series, it will eventually become nothing more than a fashion watch. 

wonder if this is what they are moving towards.

todate, there are already 7-8 variations of the original successful U1


----------



## andy_s

As a 'special edition' rather than a mainstream style I assume that this isn't a design style that Sinn are seriously exploring, I think that 47mm is too big - it is true that oversize watches are the current vogue, but by definition this style won't last forever. The 'Ultimate U' doesn't bring much to the table to be honest but if it sells and the wearers enjoy them then great. Just not for me.
As someone else mentioned, a release of a line of EZM1/2/3 updated and perhaps incorporating current and future Sinn tech would be where I'd like Sinn to go next.
Sinn perhaps should take a look at what Damasko are doing, they're planning in-house movements using newly developed technology to better what went before.
I'd also agree with the comments about Sinn needing to stick to watches that are an 'everyman, every environment' no nonsense style rather than trying to keep on someone elses fashion wave - they created an icon with the U1 by sticking to what they do best.
As for price - again - keep it cheap as possible, I've always rec'd Sinn as they do so much more than similarly priced watches, if they start competing with other watches that have their own disinct value (in house movements etc) then it'll get harder to justify choosing Sinn over the other - different strengths and weaknesses sure, but the clear air will evaporate.
If that makes any sense at all?!?

So - no harm done, but don't get carried away....


----------



## Janne

I agree, but it does make you wonder if Sinn are not testing the market with the Ultimate.
Maybe not for ordinary serial production, but for a bunch of LE's or LP's.

I do not know how many LE's Sinn has made for the Asian market and for how long, but they have started making LE's for the European market since a year or so? LE's on a limited number of models, but still.

I would hate if Sinn goes the Panerai track.

In my eyes, Sinn is _the _manufacturer of ultimate German toolwatches.


----------



## Tony A.H

over all i LOVE the Watch ESPECIALLY it's Size.!|>
been waiting for Sinn to introduce a Larger Case for a loooooong time. and now here it is :-!:-!:-! and i HOPE that they'll be more Models in the pipeline for a more reasonable Price.

i found it too expensive for what it is. :-( and like some had mentioned in this thread that the Watch is lacking some HIGH TECH which is true (IMO). for the Price and it's given name ? it should have the Ultimate Tech.!!

lastly i don't really know the difference between the ETA 2824-2 in the U1 and the ETA 2892-A2 in the Ultimate U .?!! is the later a bigger movement to house the Larger Case???! 

:thanks for the infos decksurgeon.. ;-)
Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H

*to each his own*

hi stetre76
since you asked and answered your own question. i will wear it.
I find Larger size Watch more appealing to ME. so what's wrong with that.?!!!
if you like small watches that Sing to you and put a smile on your Face ? then go for it. ;-) no one will judge you.
after all you wear what YOU like.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## craniotes

To answer your question, Tony; the 2982 is a higher grade movement from ETA. Somewhat ironically, it's actually smaller than the 2824 workhorse that it's replacing.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Timothy Patrick

I would imagine that the developmental and retooling costs would be significant and that Sinn would not venture down this road without trying to realize a significant profit. I would therefore theorize that this larger case would be the frame and body for a new line of U's. This would give them an entry into the super oversized watches that are popular with a lot of serious WIS's out there.

I don't think they would go through the effort of retooling for only 200 watches.


----------



## Tony A.H

thanks Adam
good infos.. i'm learning about Mvmnts as i go.
Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H

yeah Tim
nothing is cheap. a lot of Money goes through development , and as you said they wouldn't throw all that away for only 200 Pices.

so i hope there'll be a New U Line-up in the near future.
thanks for your reply
Tony


----------



## Janne

New U line - 47 mm, no tech, high $$?
A bit pointless to design and retool if the usual Sinn tech is not incorporated from the beginning. Costs more $$ to incorporate it.

Let us hope this is just a one off. If Sinn loses the Tech, they will for sure loose me!


----------



## Timothy Patrick

The reason I purchased a U2 and a UX and a 103TiAr is because of the tech! The antifog/condensation tech is what I was looking for. 

If Sinn is planning on continuing the U series with a new larger case, I'm sure that it will be more than just the adaptation of the U1. The tech that they are famous for will most definitely find it's way into a new U2 or something.

Just think what Sinn could do with a 47mm U2. With the small movement, there will be ample room for larger c/s capsules and more of them, also maybe a double and/or triple viton gasket sealing system for the caseback, all of which would extend the service interval even beyond what it is now. 

Now THAT!!! would be an Ultimate U.

Mr. Schmidt, I would love to winter test one of these for you. :roll:


----------



## ike07

well i like it and would be happy to buy one, when you compare this watch to the kobold LSD for size, tech features and price i dont think its all that bad. I also own a oris diver with a 47mm case and love that.

i took my u1 for its first dive yesterday and its just the amazing and beautiful watch when you get it under water, very cool.


----------



## Andy S.

I agree, short run LE watches with different dials & hands & case finishes are one thing, but Sinn isn't going to go through all the development/engineering/tooling costs of an all new case for a 200 unit run. Some sort of main catalog offering would have to be in the works i suspect.



Tim got his boots back said:


> I would imagine that the developmental and retooling costs would be significant and that Sinn would not venture down this road without trying to realize a significant profit. I would therefore theorize that this larger case would be the frame and body for a new line of U's. This would give them an entry into the super oversized watches that are popular with a lot of serious WIS's out there.
> 
> I don't think they would go through the effort of retooling for only 200 watches.


----------



## stetre76

exxondus said:


> this is sad. if Sinn continues to milk the U1 series, it will eventually become nothing more than a fashion watch.
> 
> wonder if this is what they are moving towards.
> 
> todate, there are already 7-8 variations of the original successful U1


100% agree!

what also makes me wonder is the fact that in german speaking forums there are rumors that Sinn is thinking about launching a U-series which is smaller than the up-to-date U2 and U1 with a diameter somewhere between 40 and 42mm

with this step, Sinn is about to follow other watch manufacturers that are also going to offer smaller models in the near future (Panarei for example) and therefore react to feedback from the European market.


----------



## Janne

Not a bad idea, making a 40-42mm U-series. It will broaden the customer base considerably.
As long as they incorporate all the Sinn tech.
IMO, without the tech, Sinn will loose all the appeal. It will become "just another small volume watch assembler".


----------



## Timothy Patrick

40-42mm. Now that's an interesting rumour. It's true that many are put off by the size and weight of the U1 and UX, let alone the U2. 

If true, what are the odds that it would be cheaper.

Just me speaking here but if they made a smaller lighter U2, with all the tech, that would be better for active people, less weight to swing around. Not even a 2000m w/r model but a 750m or 1000m with all the U2 tech. Might make the perfect canoeing watch eh!!! b-)


----------



## Janne

Tim, you are already saving a lot of weight with your aluminium canoe....

I think that would be a big seller, a smaller, lighter U. With all the tech.


----------



## exxondus

Tony A.H said:


> lastly i don't really know the difference between the ETA 2824-2 in the U1 and the ETA 2892-A2 in the Ultimate U .?!! is the later a bigger movement to house the Larger Case???!
> 
> Tony


On the contrary, the 2892 is slightly thinner than the older brother 2824.

Some have also argued that the 2892 is slightly less robust than the older 2824, but in terms of accuracy, the 2892 is more accurate.

All the above are just subjective comments which I have read online and posted here for your reference, and not to start a flame war on the movements ;-) cheers!


----------



## luk-cha

Janne said:


> Not a bad idea, making a 40-42mm U-series. It will broaden the customer base considerably.
> As long as they incorporate all the Sinn tech.
> IMO, without the tech, Sinn will loose all the appeal. It will become "just another small volume watch assembler".


yes i agree with this - i like my U1 alot but if it was the same size as my EZM3 then it would be perfect IMO, but what is important is maintain what make Sinn, Sinn


----------



## Tony A.H

thank you for the infos..i'm trying to learn as much about Mvmnts as i go.
be well
Tony


----------



## energyarts

IMHO I think is ugly and the black submarine is very tacky it just looks weird like a anomaly of some sort, and not to mention the price tag. U1/U2 have it all over this one.....<|


----------



## Chauncy7

One is up for sale already......$4300......no thanks! This is just another reason for me to take a break from Sinn for a while. QC issues I've had and now fashion watches. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Chauncy7 said:


> One is up for sale already......$4300......no thanks! This is just another reason for me to take a break from Sinn for a while. QC issues I've had and now fashion watches. Just my 2 cents.


Have these been released to customers yet? I was at Sinn and handled this watch last Monday. I asked to take some pics for the Forum and I was told no. They said they didn't want pics floating around that didn't come from The Hour Glass or their customers. I just assumed it was because THG hasn't released them to the public yet. :-s


----------



## Chauncy7

www.collectorstime.com I don't think it's listed but I saw it for sale posted on another forum under this seller.



CMSgt Bo said:


> Have these been released to customers yet? I was at Sinn and handled this watch last Monday. I asked to take some pics for the Forum and I was told no. They said they didn't want pics floating around that didn't come from The Hour Glass or their customers. I just assumed it was because THG hasn't released them to the public yet. :-s


----------



## Cowbiker

Aren't the lugs on this case 24mm like the later U212 SDR?


----------



## YOHOHO

Cowbiker said:


> Aren't the lugs on this case 24mm like the later U212 SDR?


yes 24mm

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowbiker

YOHOHO said:


> yes 24mm
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


THANKS!

That means there are two 24mm Sinn Straps, let's see if WB can get one of the leather Ultimate U straps for my U212.


----------

